# Advert For A Ss18 For Sale....



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

On another forums sales site...









UNIQUE AND RARE

NEW Russian Shturmanskie-Poljot SS-18

No. 019/500

Price: *$550.00*Made from the Russian ICBM SATAN SS-18 missles!

The Russian SATAN (NATO ref) nuclear missle was the largest nuclear missle in the world.

You can have mine for half that


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> On another forums sales site...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow yours does sound like good value!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Didn't you use to have two of them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

are those the hunks of metal I got for you and your mates before you had a paypal account, the mrs took them to that bloke that she thought was "dishy" ?

I think you got all 4 for that sort of money didn't you?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> are those the hunks of metal I got for you and your mates before you had a paypal account, the mrs took them to that bloke that she thought was "dishy" ?
> 
> I think you got all 4 for that sort of money didn't you?


Well that's one way of describing Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats right Paul, you got 4 from Russia for me, and I never have told Richard what Mel said


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Bl**dy hell, first Griff and his huge knives and now you have a soviet missile.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Must be a different Mel, the last time anyone said I was dishy was when SWMBO said it's your turn to do the dishys


----------

